# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Драйвер для модема

## Booooo

Здравствуйте, вот такая у меня проблема возникла не у меня, а у подруги - Стояла Винда ХР, начал глючить, отвезли специалистам, они там поставили седьмую винду....
Проблема такая, модем мегафон 3g работал отлично, после переустановки, вроде и драйвер установлен, я незнаю от куда его установили, но комп не хочет подключать, я вот думаю что нужен драйвер для этого модема, под виндовс 7 ....Так ли это?:)

----------


## Enec

Думаю,надо узнать,есть ли вообще драйвера для этого модема под win7. Это м.б. на сайте производителя модема.

----------

